# Your Puppies Growth Photos



## 4TheDawgies

OK guys, here is a place for you to show your dogs growth from the youngest picture you have of them until the most recent picture you have taken of them. My favorite threads are the puppy growth ones so lets see them!

Here is Havoc to get the ball rolling!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


























__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


































































































*Alright now you post yours!*


----------



## Konotashi

Okay, not a GSD, but here we go.  

The night I brought Ozzy home. 

















































































About six months here.









But not too old for the stroller. 









Ragamuffin.









These two taken today, at almost 11 months.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Konotashi said:


> Okay, not a GSD, but here we go.


He does not look impressed. :rofl:


----------



## Rei

I remember that first picture of Havoc! Oh wow, where does the time go?

Here's Trent

First two pictures are owned and taken by the breeder

(Last pup on the right)









(First puppy, right up front)









2 months old


















3 months old




















9 months old











Around 12 months old



















20-24 months old




























24 months




















25 months










26 months


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Jamie Lee: from 9wks to 10 mths.:


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Great pictures everyone! It's fun to see the color changes, how they grow so quickly, grow into their ears...grow out of their strollers....


----------



## KZoppa

Shasta @12 weeks old


----------



## sddeadeye

Here's my walk down memory lane with my late GSD Charlie. Age 8ish weeks-10 months.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

OK, I have to play... and BTW everyones dogs are beautiful.. just saying 

Here is Cullen... from 5 1/2 weeks:









6/7weeks









and up!!!
















































And, now at 16 months !!!!


----------



## Dainerra

6 weeks









day he came home - Feb 12









Mar 4


----------



## Dainerra

Rayden, I lost about all of his puppy pics when my old computer blew up.


----------



## Dainerra

I pity anyone on dialup who opens this!!


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Loving these pictures everyone! Keep them coming! 

That stroller pic is hilarious! 


We have the cutest puppies and dogs! I just love watching them grow! 



Dainerra said:


> I pity anyone on dialup who opens this!!


Lmao yea no kidding!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

I have a entire facebook album dedicated to Rocky, with pictures of him in the order he grows up! Rather than me posting all of the pictures, just click below!

Rocky! | Facebook


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

New at this, can you tell.


----------



## HeyJude

Dainerra said:


> I pity anyone on dialup who opens this!!


I don't have dial-up, but really slow internet today and pics are taking forever to load! Love all the photos....


----------



## trish07

So much beautifull dogs here!!

Here's Phenix:


----------



## HeyJude

I like this thread!
Harley at about 8 weeks.









About ten or so weeks..









12 weeks.









4 months old









And today, he is 4.5 months old


----------



## jressler

Dainerra said:


> I pity anyone on dialup who opens this!!


Dial up still exists? =p


----------



## Deuce

Deuce the night we brought him home at 4 months old...










And Deuce today at 10 months old....


----------



## Andaka

Here's Jag

At 8 weeks









at 12 weeks









at 16 weeks










at 5 months



















Jag at 8 months









Jag at 10 months









Jag at 13 months


----------



## HeyJude

Wow, Jag is B E A U T I F U L !


----------



## Andaka

Thanks! But don't let HIM hear you say that -- his head will get even bigger!


----------



## Pattycakes

8 weeks










9 weeks










10 weeks










4 months











6 months



















8 Months










13 months










22 months


----------



## Mac's Mom

*Mac*

This is one of my favorite threads of all time. Thanks for starting it.
About 10 Weeks - Can you believe how cute he is?










About 5 Months









About 8 Months









About 15 Months


----------



## Josie/Zeus

8 weeks

















10 weeks








11 weeks








12weeks









14 weeks

















16 weeks- he thinks he needs to sit where the baby sits


----------



## krisk

So many cute babies that grew into beautiful/handsome adults (or are on their way there). Jag is very handsome, and Jose that 10 week photo is so cute. And Havoc with his green ear priceless. Thanks everyone for sharing.

Connor a couple days old. Excuse some of the photo quality (scanned).









9 weeks









12 weeks









5 months









7 months (excuse the bad stack, a friend was learning)









almost 2 years









4 years.









5 years









6 years


















7 years









And 8 years old (taken last weekend).









I will post Kenna's on anthter post.

krisk
Connor and Kenna


----------



## Caitydid255

I tried to post pictures but the computer freaked out...
Here's the Facebook photos of Freyja


----------



## krisk

Alright Kenna's turn.

8 weeks









9 weeks









4 months









5 months (graduating puppy class, mainly for socialization)









7 months









9 months









Just over a year.









almost 2 years









2 years









2.5 years









now at 3.5 years (taken last weekend)









krisk
Connor and Kenna


----------



## LARHAGE

All these pictures are so great, some very gorgeous dogs!!!!


----------



## BRITTani

Here's Ava!

8 weeks










And 5 months


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

This is the first picture we were sent by the breeder of Dena, she was a month old:










10 weeks old:










6 months old:










Almost a year old:










A couple of weeks before her 3rd birthday:










Almost 4 years old, this was about a month and a half before she died:










I'll add Keefer & Halo later in another post.


----------



## jrod

Dainerra said:


> I pity anyone on dialup who opens this!!


What is Dial up??  lol.

I didn't know companies still offered such technology.

Ok, I'm done being a Smart Arse.

Great pics folks! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Pattycakes

:wub: Love seeing all these beautiful puppies/dogs!


----------



## suzzyq01

Ok here is my Sonar...He was so tiny and now he is a moose!


----------



## 4TheDawgies

This thread just gets better and better I love it!


----------



## OzzyGSD

Here is Ozzy:

8 Weeks:






















































6 Months old with his Dad:


----------



## CassandGunnar

*Gunnar!!!!*

Through the years, he's 3 1/2 now and I don't exactly know his age in each of the photos. Hard to believe he's the same dog in all of these.


----------



## PearlWolf

Jericho "Shewana's Stronghold" from birth to 5 1/2 months.


----------



## Cdizme

*Lincoln... our Big Baby!*

From 8 weeks to 2 years old....


----------



## Benson**

Benson from 3 weeks to 4.5 months

















1st day home 









































A visit to see his mummy and daddy

















And a pic of him the other day










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna

We got Gatticus at 13 weeks so we missed the really cute teeny tiny stage and the ear dancing 







His first day home
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## GSDlover143

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This is the first picture we were sent by the breeder of Dena, she was a month old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 weeks old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 months old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost a year old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks before her 3rd birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 4 years old, this was about a month and a half before she died:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add Keefer & Halo later in another post.


She was so pretty how.did she die?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aurybq

This is my Havoc <3 2 days-6 months







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TooTall 69

*My Boy Yeager!*


----------



## robeangyalchen

HeyJude said:


> I like this thread!
> Harley at about 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About ten or so weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today, he is 4.5 months old


Your Harley looks jut like my Tyson.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This is the first picture we were sent by the breeder of Dena, she was a month old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 weeks old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 months old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost a year old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks before her 3rd birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 4 years old, this was about a month and a half before she died:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add Keefer & Halo later in another post.


Sorry for your loss. Awsome coat, now that is what i call a long coat.


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Tyson, just turned 6 months.*

love the pictures, love the growing up pictures, although i didn't see much of a " ear dances"...Love them.
beautigul pictures people, keep em coming  
Here's mine.
Almost 2 months, the day we got him. Beautiful day.









One up 









2 and half months, Is this what people call "The flying nun" ???









3 months, almost both ears up 









About 4 months, both ears UP and Proud 









5 Months old, The day we worship "Dogs" here in Nepal 









Almost 6 months old 

















Don't have a Pedigree, no idea Pure breed or not, no idea which line....BUT i love him to bits.One of the best desicion i ever made in my life, and PROUD to it.


----------



## GSDlover143

robeangyalchen said:


> love the pictures, love the growing up pictures, although i didn't see much of a " ear dances"...Love them.
> beautigul pictures people, keep em coming
> Here's mine.
> Almost 2 months, the day we got him. Beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 and half months, Is this what people call "The flying nun" ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 months, almost both ears up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 4 months, both ears UP and Proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Months old, The day we worship "Dogs" here in Nepal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 6 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have a Pedigree, no idea Pure breed or not, no idea which line....BUT i love him to bits.One of the best desicion i ever made in my life, and PROUD to it.


Safe to say your dog is pure: )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen

GSDlover143 said:


> Safe to say your dog is pure: )
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thanks, it means a lot to me.


----------

